# Nimir Brindle Springtime Pasture Pics :D



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

more pictures


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He's looking good. I am still interested to see if he will grey completely in the stripes or not.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, he is gorgeous!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Lovely.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG, he _is_ darker this spring. That is enough to convince me that both sides of his brindle are not gray. That makes me happy that it doesn't look like he's going to turn white .


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

What a stunning coat pattern! Love it!


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

What an amazing colour! I have never seen this before.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!! 

Smrobs- that is what I have been thinking/hoping. And his belly isnt fully shedded yet,but when I pull the hair it is darker underneath there too. So I really believe he will stay a brindle boy  

He just turned four last month...I think he is at least filled out a little more since his winter pics...lol.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

How old is he now?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Just turned four last month


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!!! Love the brindle!!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## CopperHorse (Mar 29, 2009)

He is beautiful, that brindle coloring is amazing. Sorry to learn of your ankle, I hope your recovery is going well.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I still lean toward grey to be honest. Most greys start a normal base colour, then go dark and dirty to grey through to white. 

He is a very sexy boy. If he wants a holiday, send him on over to Australia, I might know someone who will let him sleep on her couch


----------



## kw92 (May 9, 2011)

_i love the pattern on his coat, he is beautiful! _


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your broken ankle, hope you heal up as fast as possible.

As for your boy, I think I forgot how to breath! He is so striking. Don't look in NY if he goes missing.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks copperHorse and WildHeart....i hope my ankle heals soon too :O. Hopefully only 2-3 more weeks of being casted unless they do surgery afterall  I am going crazy not being able to ride for 2+ months! Lol

NY and Australia?! Lol....he has a lot of traveling to do  

I am going to get the rest of his winter coat off and give him a bath and get new pics...he is pretty dirty in these pics...lol.

Oh! In case anyone watching this thread is into the genetic stuff does anyone have any idea why his mane is so curly? It has been since I got him. He is the only Arab I have had with a naturally curly mane...it is weird. His tail is not curly...mmm...?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I just wanted to say he looks lovely in the spring. He has really filled out since you got him


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He's looking even more gorgeous as he matures!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Darn, guess I'll have to rent a boat. :wink:

I was looking into gray brindles since I've never really seen such a coat pattern and I came across this ad (Clicky). Looks a lot like your boy and I think even the name is the same. I'm assuming this is fraud and just wanted to alert you.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

^ WH, I think that's her ad to sell him.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! He's looking so good! There is a huge huge improvement from the first pictures you posted of him. He's obviously thriving under your care and looks much healthier and happier and more trim and fit.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## missy567 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow hes beautiful!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*Nims dirty pasture summer-ish pics*

*Nims has just been out playing in the pasture for a couple months now while my ankle heals...I just went to brush him today since I can finally hobble without my crutches...lol...and I noticed he is maybe getting a bit chubby:shock: What do you guys think? Does he still look ok? Sorry...he has pretty much no muscle right now..his neck is looking scrimpy  I need to set aside some time to get good pics of him,but I just snapped a few quick ones while I was there :wink:*


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Might indeed be a bit chunky, but sure is still cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks! I am trying to decide if it is time for him to come off pasture and onto a diet..lol.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow he is LOUD!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I wonder if he would blend in if he stood in tall grass...


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

is he a stud?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Nope


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

He's awesome! I didn't even know brindles existed until I read a book that had one in it


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful horse, never seen anything like it, before


----------

